# Went all in on the mailbox mod.



## muddydogs (Dec 14, 2016)

Decided I wanted to try some cold smoking and ran across the mailbox mod post from 2007 or so. I had the Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain smoker setting on a piece of waferboard on top of a couple cinder blocks which all set on a Harbor Freight furniture mover with wheels. I took the furniture mover apart keeping the wheels and board the wheels attached to then started to build from there. Top deck where the smoker will set is 16" off the ground so I don't have to bend over so far to reach the bottom of the smoker and I can see down the racks without bending over as much. Still need to cut holes in the smoker and mailbox as well as mount the mailbox to its shelf. I added the lower shelf so I have a place to put my racks when I'm not using them.













20161214_200726_zpsiccqlrzj.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 14, 2016






I'll post up a completed pic in the next couple days.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the final setup!

Looks great so far!

Al


----------



## drewed (Dec 15, 2016)

It should be ok, but I would want to run a hunk of thin aluminum the wood and where the mailbox sits.  Just a little bit more "thermal protection."  

Be sure to seal that wood before outdoor use.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 15, 2016)

Drewed said:


> It should be ok, but I would want to run a hunk of thin aluminum the wood and where the mailbox sits.  Just a little bit more "thermal protection."
> 
> Be sure to seal that wood before outdoor use.


I was thinking about adding a little aluminum flashing to the wood for grease protection more than anything, I still have to block the mailbox up off the deck so the door will open right which should give me a couple inches of air space under the box.

I'm sure its going out under the car port just like it is considering the last piece of wafer board I used to set the smoker on was still good to go after 10 plus years. I'm not one to have the patience to wait for paint to dry, it might get painted or sealed in the spring when the weather is conducive to doing it out side but right now its 20 degrees and snowing.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 16, 2016)

Well I got the stand finished up, mail box and smoker mounted. I'll probably paint it in the spring.













20161216_143658_zpsa8a2lq3f.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 16, 2016


















20161216_135706_zpsixhlil8y.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 16, 2016


















20161216_143329_zpsefbln4sq.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 16, 2016


















20161216_135810_zpsa041imoh.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 16, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 16, 2016)

Great job on the MM, you will love the way it works. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You might need to drill an air hole or 2 in the box door, if your AMAZN goes out that might be the problem.

Have fun!


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 16, 2016)

Decided to try it out and smoke a block of pepperjack I had, a stick of butter and a little Kosher salt.

Cheese going in.













20161216_162847_zpsy2pnwv5o.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 16, 2016






Mod sure puts the smoke in the box.













20161216_143401_zpswskcsp0u.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 16, 2016


----------



## bregent (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks great. Are those elbows galvanized?


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 16, 2016)

bregent said:


> Looks great. Are those elbows galvanized?


Ya most likely. If I ever get the smoker hot enough to matter I will worry about it then.


----------



## bregent (Dec 17, 2016)

muddydogs said:


> Ya most likely. If I ever get the smoker hot enough to matter I will worry about it then.


Yeah, for cold smoking it won't be a problem. I have the identical smoker, converted to NG. I have a mailbox mod now with the mailbox attached directly to the smoker but want to add some ducting to let the smoke cool before entering the box. I'm only using it for cold smoking at the moment, but may want to hot smoke in it again some day, so trying to find something that isn't galvanized.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 17, 2016)

This is the pipe I purchased, looks to be aluminum. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lambro-3-in-x-96-in-Aluminum-Semi-Rigid-Flexible-Duct/3240915

Near as I can tell these are the elbows I got and they appear to be galvanized steel.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/IMPERIAL-3-in-x-3-in-Galvanized-Steel-Round-Duct-Elbow/3134341

Might have to go to Home Depot and check these elbows out as they say there aluminum.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Speedi-P...tj-ukv9FUeP0oSM1m-NtfBoCwQjw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## meatstick (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a smokey mountain smoker as well. I do not have a bottom vent anywhere and I think this is why I do not get a lot of smoke. I even have the A-maze tube. So I'm thinking about adding a vent to allow air flow and connect the mailbox when needed. Did you have to cut the hole yourself? Also, when the mailbox is not connect what do you cover the hole on the smoker with?

 Thank you


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2016)

Think about adding holes to the door like are in the picture...  AND adding legs to the AMNPS...   I have found those mods are a great improvement....













LEGS 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 20, 2016





.....













MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 20, 2016


----------



## dee004 (Dec 20, 2016)

bregent said:


> Yeah, for cold smoking it won't be a problem. I have the identical smoker, converted to NG. I have a mailbox mod now with the mailbox attached directly to the smoker but want to add some ducting to let the smoke cool before entering the box. I'm only using it for cold smoking at the moment, but may want to hot smoke in it again some day, so trying to find something that isn't galvanized.





bregent said:


> Yeah, for cold smoking it won't be a problem. I have the identical smoker, converted to NG. I have a mailbox mod now with the mailbox attached directly to the smoker but want to add some ducting to let the smoke cool before entering the box. I'm only using it for cold smoking at the moment, but may want to hot smoke in it again some day, so trying to find something that isn't galvanized.



Bregent
I have the same smoker as well. What did you do to convert it to NG? I would like to do that myself as well a make one of these mailbox cold smokers. 
Cheers
Dee


----------



## bregent (Dec 20, 2016)

muddydogs said:


> This is the pipe I purchased, looks to be aluminum.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lambro-3-in-x-96-in-Aluminum-Semi-Rigid-Flexible-Duct/3240915
> 
> ...


Thanks MD, I already have the flex hose. The elbows at HD look promising, thanks for the link


----------



## bregent (Dec 20, 2016)

Dee004 said:


> Bregent
> I have the same smoker as well. What did you do to convert it to NG? I would like to do that myself as well a make one of these mailbox cold smokers.
> Cheers
> Dee


Dee, it's been several years and I didn't document it very well. I know I used this hose : 
I don't recall if I had to use any pipe adapters - I seem to recall needing one. I'll check the unit when I get home later. I did have to drill out the orfice. I did use the existing gas flow valve.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 20, 2016)

My local 2 Home Depot stores don't carry the aluminum elbows so I ended up ordering them off Amazon to replace the galvanized one just because.

I ended up cutting a 1/2 inch wide horizontal slot where the address goes on the front of the mail box for air vents. 2 Harbor freight rectangular magnets cover the slot to control airflow. I also taped up the holes in the bottom of the mail box with aluminum tape so I can control the airflow better and maybe keep my pellets from flaming up.

Found some galvanized sheet metal in my pile of stuff that I used to cover the deck and sides of my smoker stand, ran out so the front of the stand is still wood but I have a little thermal protection on the wood. I'll have to get some new pics in the daylight.













20161221_055541_zps79jlpvs0.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 21, 2016


















20161221_055520_zpszqkbbwcy.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 21, 2016


















20161221_055505_zpshizv7k10.jpg



__ muddydogs
__ Dec 21, 2016


----------



## meatstick (Dec 21, 2016)

muddydogs said:


> This is the pipe I purchased, looks to be aluminum.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lambro-3-in-x-96-in-Aluminum-Semi-Rigid-Flexible-Duct/3240915
> 
> ...


Is it important to get all aluminum components including an aluminum mailbox?


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 21, 2016)

meatstick said:


> Is it important to get all aluminum components including an aluminum mailbox?


Somewhere North of 400 degrees galvanized metal starts to give off toxic fumes, even though we don't smoke let alone cold smoke at that temp its probably best just to stay away from galvanized piping. I sometimes run my smoker up over 400 if I haven't used it in a while to burn out the spider webs and what not so I figured I should at least have the elbow coming into the smoker not be galvanized. Steal sheet metal would work fine once the protective oils are burned off but unprotected steel is going to rust.

My mailbox is a painted steel https://www.lowes.com/pd/PostMaster-7-in-x-9-in-Metal-Gray-Post-Mount-Mailbox/3033317, I didn't find any old style aluminum mailboxes. At the temps the pellets burn at there doesn't seem to be a problem with the paint on this mail box. Twice my pellets started to flame and while I now have brown spots from the heat on my mail box the paint is still intact.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2016)

Good looking MB on your GOSM. I use the tube smokers in my GOSM. Both directly in the pit and in the mailbox. The tubes will work in the pit as long as the pit temp is below 285°f. Above that the pellets will ignite and burn instead of smoldering. This time of year I can put the tube right in the pit for cold smoking as it only raises the ambient temp 10°f-15°f in the pit. Which I actually need because its been in anywhere from -8°f to 30°f here. Without the heat I'd be smoking in a freezer! During the summer months I use the mailbox for cold smoking.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Good looking MB on your GOSM. I use the tube smokers in my GOSM. Both directly in the pit and in the mailbox. The tubes will work in the pit as long as the pit temp is below 285°f. Above that the pellets will ignite and burn instead of smoldering. This time of year I can put the tube right in the pit for cold smoking as it only raises the ambient temp 10°f-15°f in the pit. Which I actually need because its been in anywhere from -8°f to 30°f here. Without the heat I'd be smoking in a freezer! During the summer months I use the mailbox for cold smoking.


I'm thinking I need to pick up a tube or two as well as the maze. Here in Utah were hovering around 20 degrees so I might need a little heat in the smoker as well. Saturday is supposed to be a 40 degree heat wave so I was going to try some more cheese.


----------



## wade (Dec 22, 2016)

bregent said:


> Looks great. Are those elbows galvanized?


You do not need to worry about using galvanised components in either hot or cold smokers so long as they do not come in direct contact with the food. Some people choose to avoid it completely but (other than reposts of posts on forums) there appears to be no credible evidence or any official warnings that galvanised components should be avoided.


----------



## ella rollins (Feb 23, 2017)

bregent said:


> Yeah, for cold smoking it won't be a problem. I have the identical smoker, converted to NG. I have a mailbox mod now with the mailbox attached directly to the smoker but want to add some ducting to let the smoke cool before entering the box. I'm only using it for cold smoking at the moment, but may want to hot smoke in it again some day, so trying to find something that isn't galvanized.


So true. I agree with you. I have read a lot of articles which described the dangers caused by galvanized steel. You'll have to be very careful while selecting the materials. Make sure that it is not galvanized because it contains zinc which can become toxic if consumed in large amounts. If you use this for hot smoke, then the zinc may get vaporized and ends up on the surface of your food.


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2017)

Ella Rollins said:


> So true. I agree with you. I have read a lot of articles which described the dangers caused by galvanized steel. You'll have to be very careful while selecting the materials. Make sure that it is not galvanized because it contains zinc which can become toxic if consumed in large amounts. If you use this for hot smoke, then the zinc may get vaporized and ends up on the surface of your food.


Have you seen any formal guidelines or evidence of this. The only FDA guidelines say that the zinc components must not come in direct contact with the food. Everything else I see online appears to be re-posts of re-posts until it has reached urban legend status.


----------



## renron (Apr 6, 2017)

A little internet research, I'm not a doctor so.....

Farm animals water troughs are galvanized steel. Cattle feeding pens are made from galvanized steel.

If we get a cold we are told to take high doses of zinc. My Brother in Law *IS* a Dr. ,that's what he told us to do.

Zinc should not be welded because it creates zinc fumes (zinc oxide) which can cause flu like symptoms.

Galvanized steel should not come in contact with food, too high Alkaline / Acidic can release the zinc from Galvanization.

The recommended daily allowance of zinc for men is 11mg , women 8mg.

Don't lick the elbows to get your daily allowance of zinc.

My opinion, which is worth nothing, is this;

Once smoke has created a layer over the Galvanized elbows, the zinc should  be encapsulated.

Encapsulation is the standard protocol for asbestos that cannot / should not be removed.

Zinc melts at 787 F.  The temperatures the elbows are exposed to are substantially less, any zinc that may be "picked up" by passing smoke molecules would most likely be vented out with the rest of the smoke. The amount deposited on the food would be less than the recommended daily allowance.

This is just my opinion. Like Sargent Shultz "I Know NOTHING!".

Ron


----------

